# Sound mit Java



## soerenk23 (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar:

Ist es möglich mit Java Script einen Sound abzuspielen wenn ein PHP Script einen neuen Eintrag in einer DB gefunden hat und diesen auf einer Seite anzeigt?
Die Seite wird alle 300 Sekunden neu geladen und jedesmal prüft das Script die DB nach neuen Einträgen, ich würde gern meine User mit einer kleinen Sounddatei darauf aufmerksam machen, wenn ein neuer Eintrag vorhanden ist.
 Ist das möglich wenn ja wie?

Danke Sören......

P.S kenne mich mit Java bisher überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

mertk man, weil

1.) Stellst du eine Sound-Frage in einem Datenbank-Unterforum
2.) Stellst du eine PHP-JavaScript Kommunikationsfrage in einem Java-Forum
3.) http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2008)

und deshalb:

verschoben


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2008)

Behalt dein drecksforum Vollidiot!!!


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2008)

Ach, was ist das wieder für ein netter Umgangston ;-)


----------



## Jango (25. Mrz 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach, was ist das wieder für ein netter Umgangston ;-)


Ach, was ist das wieder für eine lange Signatur   Genauso lang wie ein Stück Klopapier - und genauso sinnvoll (ich rede von gebrauchtem...).


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2008)

Okay, wenn wir schon offtopic sind:

Viel länger als L-ectron-X's ist sie auch wieder nicht .... ;-)

Wenn sie nicht so lang sein dürfte/sollte wäre vermutlich auch die Anzahl Zeichen etwas beschränkt, oder die max. Bildgröße vorgegeben...

Aber du hast recht. Wenn ich noch ein Projekt starte, dann wird sie vermutlich wirklich zuuu lang.


----------

